# 120 GB PLatte wird nicht erkannt: BIOS upgraden als Lösung



## pillemann (25. Mai 2003)

Hi,

habe mir heute ne 120 GB Platte von Maxtor gegönnt und als Primary Master in einen etwas älteren Rechner mit einem ASUS Board eingebaut. Der Rechner ist gebraucht gekauft, ne Doku gibt es dazu nicht.
Das AWARD Bios scheint die Platte nicht zu erkennen. Die Jumper habe ich mehrfach überprüft.

Macht es Sinn das BIOS upzugraden?
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Wie bekomme ich die genaue Bezeichnung des BIOS heraus?

Vielen Dank für nen Tipp!
Grüße


----------



## dfd1 (25. Mai 2003)

In diesem Fall macht ein BIOS_Upgrade Sinn.
Für das BIOS: Du musst genau den Boardtyp wissen. Gehst zu http://www.asuscom.de
Suchst das BIOS zu deinem Board
lädst es herunter und liesst die Dokku
Befolgst die Anleitung ;-)
Und schon geht es.


----------

